# Pole Barns...where to get literature on building



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Alright, go ahead and laugh:001_tongue:

So, now that you've caught your breath, we've covered about every spectrum under the sun in residential stuff and i know if i pulled the trigger and commited to building a pole building it'd come out fine, but i'm not willing to charge a person for us learning to erect one. We've done numerious repairs/steel replacment and such but have never pulled the trigger on the digging/pole setting/furring/etc.....We get a number of calls every year that i have to turn down from folks wanting a price on pole buildings and i'm tired of turning them down, but i want to get as much background on the construction before i commit us to the first one.

I know many of ya are still tearing up and can do them blindfolded, but since i have'nt was wondering if there were any books/links/etc...that give step by steps on their construction, common practices to make the job easier for each task like furring for OHD's, man doors, windows, etc....

Tool wise, what do i need to handle this effeicently? We got all the normal construction junk and am thinking a skid steer with a jib/boom attachment would be the shizzle for lifting/setting 16' 6x6's? I have access to an Skytrak forklift for swinging trusses/lifting bundles of material, basket scaffolding, so machinery is handled. got a prazi and chain saws for rough/blunt large timber cuts.......what about nail guns? I seen they stand the roof purlins on end, so do they make a special gun that shoots 5,6,7" spikes to hold the purlins to the trusses??

Any advise please shoot it to me, I'm hoping a freind of mine buying a new place is going to throw up a pole barn so i can use him for the guinea pig, but i want to go in armed with as much knowledge as possible.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know of anyone that packages a wooden frame barn, or offers technical information, except, a university extension office, you know, a resource for farmers....and it may be pretty helpful. Worth a call. 

If I were doing them, I would go out and find several to look at, and note the differences and what works. There are great screws out there now...no need to nail anything, especially the sheeting.

http://newfarm.osu.edu/management/Farmbuildings.html#General

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~mwps_dis/mwps_web/plans/72050.pdf


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Try This :thumbsup:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks Greg, i googled other terms but i think i over analysed, found a book, got'r ordered. Might just take up space on a shelf but it'd be nice to glance over to make sure my ducks are in a row. Being farm country these buildings are almost run of the mill for all the local lumber yards so material wise i'd just spec sizes/colors/etc...and they'd fill in the rest, it's just been a market i really did'nt care to get into but the longer i do this the more i dispise remodeling when compared to new builds. Plus if we can pick up 4 or 5 more buildings a year, then so be it.

I've ALWAYS noted every detail in all my buddies shops that utilize this construction, and as simple as they are, you'd be suprised at the VAST differences in techniques and that's why i wanna try to get a lil heads up before stepping upto the plate and use the latest, best, fastest techniques available.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Check out these websites and get their free trade magazines. Should be something in there that will help you out,

Frame Building
http://www.constructionmagnet.com/framebuildingnews/

Rural Builder
http://www.constructionmagnet.com/ruralbuilder/

Metal Builder
http://www.constructionmagnet.com/metalbuilder

Metal Roofing
http://www.constructionmagnet.com/metalroofing/


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A pole framed building is quite simple. 

They go up pretty quick as well. They sure do move around a lot untill you start putting that tin on.

You will need good shears and nibbler's. Cordless nail guns keep from having a spider web of air hoses.

Scaffolding is a must.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I am still in the process of building my pole garage. Put my 6x6" poles in at the latter part of june & nailed my wall purlins on thinking it would keep them straight until fall as I have been too busy to get back to it. Well some of them have twisted-so I would strongly suggest not waiting once you get the poles up. Up until that I thougt I was doing a good job at keeping them plumb & lined up to my building lines. I dug 4' - 12" holes with a tractor mounted post hole digger.- set 12" sauna tubes & poured a cement footer at the bottom- required by my county permit. Another big requirement is to "knotch" each side of the tops of the 6x6" poles & fasten 2x12" to the inside & outside perimiter. Havent done this yet but plan on it with a chain saw.
Hopefully my input is helpful- it is pretty straightforward to building one.


----------



## ets80 (Jan 1, 2013)

Menards if theres one by you


----------



## CATSKINER (Mar 29, 2006)

Midwest buildings from menards has web site with instructions for their buildings. Not all buildings have purlins on top nailed with 60s. Some are in between the trusses. Some walls are flush framed or book shelf. Some are girt outside the posts. Try to use laminated post instead of 6x6


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.constructionmagnet.com/rural-builder

if anyone is still interested:whistling


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Menards, 84 Lumber, Carter Lumber.
I know for a fact 84 and Carter sell packages, with plans etc.


----------



## maineuropa (Sep 27, 2008)

I built a pole barn for my nephew when his blew over in a microburst a while back. The best thing I did for myself was to be very diligent about the pole locations, set them in crete with as much plumbness as a pole allows, then I shot the plate height with a transit* so I was guaranteed a level top plate. Also spent a lot of time measuring the notch location and the plates for parallel eave walls and squareness of the gable ends to the eave walls. Makes for much easier roof framing. All pretty obvious stuff...strings and tapes, willingness to make minor adjustments to building width, heighth and length to accomodate what you are working with,
judicious use of chainsaw. 



*simply marked the same level on every pole, measured up uniformly, then notched my poles for the top plate pocket.


----------

